# ACS skill assessment renewal- without Agent involvement.



## sampath04141

Hi Everybody,
currently i have obtained ACS skill assessment certificate for the skill migration to Australia but it doesn't reflect 5+ years of valid experiences. but regardless of first 2 years now I have 5+ years of working experience. last time i applied assessment via a registers migration agent. but this time i'm planning to renew it by myself.

i would be much appreciated if you could let me know how to renew my ACS skill assessment with old reference without my agent involvement.


----------

